# System boot pauses - INFO: RCU detected CPU 2 stall [SOLVED]

## iss

Sometimes when booting system stops. After pressing any key it continues to boot. I saw following messages in logs:

```
Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Adding 10000452k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:10000452k 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 2 stall (t=34424 jiffies)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: sending NMI to all CPUs:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: NMI backtrace for cpu 1

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CPU 1 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 GA-MA790GP-DS4H/GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8128a04b>]  [<ffffffff8128a04b>] delay_tsc+0xb/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff8801af887e90  EFLAGS: 00000006

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffffffff815a7c00 RCX: 000000003fac18e5

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RDX: 0000000000004e00 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: 0000000000000001

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RBP: 000000000000005c R08: 000000003fac187d R09: 0000000000000001

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R10: 000000000336ff40 R11: ffffffff8128a040 R12: 000000007dbecaf8

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R13: 0000000000000001 R14: ffff8801af863900 R15: ffff8801af863c88

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: FS:  00007fe597e976f0(0000) GS:ffff880028280000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CR2: 00007fe597a73f6a CR3: 0000000001592000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Process swapper (pid: 0, threadinfo ffff8801af886000, task ffff8801af863900)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Stack:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: ffffffff81298c85 ffff8801af887f24 0000000000000096 ffff8801af887f24

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> ffffffff81424969 0000000000000005 ffffffff810588cc ffffffff8100b3b2

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81298c85>] ? do_raw_spin_lock+0x175/0x180

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424969>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x10

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810588cc>] ? clockevents_notify+0x1c/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b626>] ? c1e_idle+0xb6/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Code: eb 0e 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 48 ff c8 75 fb 48 ff c8 c3 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 65 8b 34 25 e8 cc 00 00 0f ae f0 <66> 66 90 0f 31 41 89 c0 41 89 f1 eb 0f f3 90 65 8b 34 25 e8 cc 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <#DB[1]>  <<EOE>> Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <NMI>  [<ffffffff8101a4e4>] ? nmi_watchdog_tick+0x1c4/0x1f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81004d29>] ? do_nmi+0x169/0x290

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424fba>] ? nmi+0x1a/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a040>] ? delay_tsc+0x0/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a04b>] ? delay_tsc+0xb/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <<EOE>>  [<ffffffff81298c85>] ? do_raw_spin_lock+0x175/0x180

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424969>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x10

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810588cc>] ? clockevents_notify+0x1c/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b626>] ? c1e_idle+0xb6/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: NMI backtrace for cpu 2

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CPU 2 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 GA-MA790GP-DS4H/GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8128a048>]  [<ffffffff8128a048>] delay_tsc+0x8/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RSP: 0018:ffff880028303d60  EFLAGS: 00000817

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RAX: 00000000dd2c7d40 RBX: 0000000000000001 RCX: 0000000001062560

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RDX: 00000000002030e7 RSI: 0000000000000002 RDI: 00000000002030e8

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RBP: ffffffff815a8b40 R08: ffffffff814df73d R09: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: ffffffff8128a040 R12: 0000000000000002

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R13: ffffffff815a8b40 R14: 7fffffffffffffff R15: 0000001eb5e43bf6

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: FS:  00007f4cdb4736f0(0000) GS:ffff880028300000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CR2: 00007f4cdab7d520 CR3: 00000001add49000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Process swapper (pid: 0, threadinfo ffff8801af892000, task ffff8801af865580)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Stack:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: ffffffff8101a244 ffff88002830e440 ffffffff8107f601 0000000000000046

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> 0000000000000002 0000000000000000 0000000000000002 000000000000e440

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> 7fffffffffffffff 0000001eb5e43bf6 ffffffff8107f8de 0000001eb5e43dc0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <IRQ> 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8101a244>] ? arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x44/0x60

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107f601>] ? __rcu_pending+0x81/0x320

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107f8de>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x3e/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81041ccf>] ? update_process_times+0x3f/0x70

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105a17a>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x5a/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105a120>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x0/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105087d>] ? __run_hrtimer+0x4d/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81050b41>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc1/0x1f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81055611>] ? ktime_get+0x61/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81059578>] ? tick_do_broadcast+0x98/0xa0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105963c>] ? tick_handle_oneshot_broadcast+0xbc/0xf0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810062ea>] ? timer_interrupt+0x1a/0x30

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107af19>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107cdec>] ? handle_edge_irq+0xbc/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81005c07>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81005225>] ? do_IRQ+0x65/0xf0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424b53>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <EOI> 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81019180>] ? lapic_next_event+0x0/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b618>] ? c1e_idle+0xa8/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Code: 44 00 00 eb 0e 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 48 ff c8 75 fb 48 ff c8 c3 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 65 8b 34 25 e8 cc 00 00 <0f> ae f0 66 66 90 0f 31 41 89 c0 41 89 f1 eb 0f f3 90 65 8b 34 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <#DB[1]>  <<EOE>> Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <NMI>  [<ffffffff8101a4e4>] ? nmi_watchdog_tick+0x1c4/0x1f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81004d29>] ? do_nmi+0x169/0x290

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424fba>] ? nmi+0x1a/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a040>] ? delay_tsc+0x0/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a048>] ? delay_tsc+0x8/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <<EOE>>  <IRQ>  [<ffffffff8101a244>] ? arch_trigger_all_cpu_backtrace+0x44/0x60

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107f601>] ? __rcu_pending+0x81/0x320

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107f8de>] ? rcu_check_callbacks+0x3e/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81041ccf>] ? update_process_times+0x3f/0x70

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105a17a>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x5a/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105a120>] ? tick_sched_timer+0x0/0x150

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105087d>] ? __run_hrtimer+0x4d/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81050b41>] ? hrtimer_interrupt+0xc1/0x1f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81055611>] ? ktime_get+0x61/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81059578>] ? tick_do_broadcast+0x98/0xa0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8105963c>] ? tick_handle_oneshot_broadcast+0xbc/0xf0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810062ea>] ? timer_interrupt+0x1a/0x30

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107af19>] ? handle_IRQ_event+0x39/0xe0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8107cdec>] ? handle_edge_irq+0xbc/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81005c07>] ? handle_irq+0x17/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81005225>] ? do_IRQ+0x65/0xf0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424b53>] ? ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <EOI>  [<ffffffff81019180>] ? lapic_next_event+0x0/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b618>] ? c1e_idle+0xa8/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: NMI backtrace for cpu 0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CPU 0 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 GA-MA790GP-DS4H/GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff8128a04b>]  [<ffffffff8128a04b>] delay_tsc+0xb/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RSP: 0018:ffffffff8156fe40  EFLAGS: 00000002

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffffffff815a7c80 RCX: 000000003fac18ff

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RDX: 0000000000001a00 RSI: 0000000000000000 RDI: 0000000000000001

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RBP: 0000000000000089 R08: 000000003fac1892 R09: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R10: 000000000336ff40 R11: ffffffff8128a040 R12: 000000007dbecaf8

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R13: 0000000000000001 R14: ffffffff8159a020 R15: ffffffff8159a3a8

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: FS:  00007f4cdb4736f0(0000) GS:ffff880028200000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CR2: 00007fe5979ba6a0 CR3: 00000001add49000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Process swapper (pid: 0, threadinfo ffffffff8156e000, task ffffffff8159a020)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Stack:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: ffffffff81298c85 ffff88002820cd20 0000000000000092 0000000000000005

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> ffffffff8156ff74 ffffffff8156ff74 0000000000000005 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <0> ffffffff81424969 0000000000000001 ffffffff810596e7 0000000000012780

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81298c85>] ? do_raw_spin_lock+0x175/0x180

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424969>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x10

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810596e7>] ? tick_broadcast_oneshot_control+0x27/0x120

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81058fbd>] ? tick_notify+0x21d/0x400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81051e27>] ? notifier_call_chain+0x37/0x70

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810588e1>] ? clockevents_notify+0x31/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b626>] ? c1e_idle+0xb6/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff815f9bdf>] ? start_kernel+0x306/0x342

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff815f9347>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe1/0xf2

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Code: eb 0e 66 66 66 66 66 2e 0f 1f 84 00 00 00 00 00 48 ff c8 75 fb 48 ff c8 c3 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 65 8b 34 25 e8 cc 00 00 0f ae f0 <66> 66 90 0f 31 41 89 c0 41 89 f1 eb 0f f3 90 65 8b 34 25 e8 cc 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <#DB[1]>  <<EOE>> Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <NMI>  [<ffffffff8101a4e4>] ? nmi_watchdog_tick+0x1c4/0x1f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81004d29>] ? do_nmi+0x169/0x290

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424fba>] ? nmi+0x1a/0x20

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a040>] ? delay_tsc+0x0/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8128a04b>] ? delay_tsc+0xb/0x50

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: <<EOE>>  [<ffffffff81298c85>] ? do_raw_spin_lock+0x175/0x180

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81424969>] ? _raw_spin_lock_irqsave+0x9/0x10

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810596e7>] ? tick_broadcast_oneshot_control+0x27/0x120

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81058fbd>] ? tick_notify+0x21d/0x400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81051e27>] ? notifier_call_chain+0x37/0x70

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff810588e1>] ? clockevents_notify+0x31/0x160

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b3b2>] ? default_idle+0x32/0x40

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff8100b626>] ? c1e_idle+0xb6/0x100

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff81001f08>] ? cpu_idle+0x58/0x90

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff815f9bdf>] ? start_kernel+0x306/0x342

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: [<ffffffff815f9347>] ? x86_64_start_kernel+0xe1/0xf2

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 107s! [bootchartd:694]

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Modules linked in: dm_mod loop powernow_k8 freq_table fuse snd_hda_codec_atihdmi wacom usbhid arc4 usb_storage radeon ecb ttm snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel rt2500pci snd_hda_codec rt2x00pci drm_kms_helper usb_libusual rt2x00lib snd_hwdep snd_pcm drm mac80211 cfg80211 i2c_algo_bit rtc_cmos rtc_core cfbcopyarea cfbimgblt snd_timer processor sg snd ehci_hcd rtc_lib thermal thermal_sys button k10temp cfbfillrect hwmon eeprom_93cx6 i2c_piix4 ohci_hcd soundcore pata_atiixp snd_page_alloc usbcore

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CPU 0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Pid: 694, comm: bootchartd Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 GA-MA790GP-DS4H/GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RIP: 0033:[<00007f46201eff1f>]  [<00007f46201eff1f>] 0x7f46201eff1f

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RSP: 002b:00007ffff7b7e2a0  EFLAGS: 00000202

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RAX: 0000000000000003 RBX: 0000000000000003 RCX: 00007f46202173d0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RDX: 0000000000000001 RSI: 0000000000000001 RDI: 0000000000000003

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100364e R08: 0000000000000002 R09: 0000000000000001

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000246 R12: 0000000001ba4c00

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R13: 00000000006dd188 R14: 0000000001ba4c00 R15: 00007ffff7b7e4a0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: FS:  00007f4620aea6f0(0000) GS:ffff880028200000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CR2: 00000000006d6d40 CR3: 00000001aeae8000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Process bootchartd (pid: 694, threadinfo ffff8801af900000, task ffff8801aea0e3c0)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#1 stuck for 107s! [cat:2282]

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Modules linked in: dm_mod loop powernow_k8 freq_table fuse snd_hda_codec_atihdmi wacom usbhid arc4 usb_storage radeon ecb ttm snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel rt2500pci snd_hda_codec rt2x00pci drm_kms_helper usb_libusual rt2x00lib snd_hwdep snd_pcm drm mac80211 cfg80211 i2c_algo_bit rtc_cmos rtc_core cfbcopyarea cfbimgblt snd_timer processor sg snd ehci_hcd rtc_lib thermal thermal_sys button k10temp cfbfillrect hwmon eeprom_93cx6 i2c_piix4 ohci_hcd soundcore pata_atiixp snd_page_alloc usbcore

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CPU 1 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Pid: 2282, comm: cat Not tainted 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 #3 GA-MA790GP-DS4H/GA-MA790GP-DS4H

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RIP: 0033:[<00007f1451518977>]  [<00007f1451518977>] 0x7f1451518977

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RSP: 002b:00007fffbc0193d0  EFLAGS: 00000246

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: 00007f1451485db0 RCX: 00007f1451412000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RDX: 00007f145141bb20 RSI: 000000000000fff1 RDI: 00007f1451414a58

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: RBP: ffffffff8100364e R08: 00000000000003f6 R09: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 00000000000001ed R12: 00007fffbc01ae88

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 000000000000000c R15: 00007fffbc01ae8d

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: FS:  00007f14519526f0(0000) GS:ffff880028280000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: CR2: 00007f14515187e0 CR3: 00000001aceac000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Process cat (pid: 2282, threadinfo ffff8801afa60000, task ffff8801aea28000)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: 

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: Call Trace:

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin acpid: starting up with proc fs

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin acpid: 1 rule loaded

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin acpid: waiting for events: event logging is off

Apr 26 19:45:39 Marvin kernel: r8169: eth0: link up

Apr 26 19:45:39 Marvin kernel: r8169: eth0: link up

```

I think it's relevant part.

What does it mean? Is my CPU broken? BTW it's Phenom X3 8450.

Now I'm on 2.6.33-gentoo-r1 kernel but it happened on different kernels. It's not regular. Sometimes it can happen several times in row and sometimes it's ok for a week. It wasn't always like that. I think it started maybe 3-4 months ago.Last edited by iss on Wed Aug 18, 2010 9:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rtomek

isn't the phenom X3 an X4 with one failed core already, but sold much cheaper to at least get something out of it? Sounds like you might have another core going bad.

----------

## krinn

newer m/b can reactivate the disable core. maybe you have that option and the disable core was really in defect.

look for an sample: http://usa.asus.com/FeatureList.aspx?PG_ID=mKyCKlQ4oSEtSu5m&F_ID=7131

----------

## iss

I don't have option to enable disabled core.

I will try to update BIOS. Updated version has newer AGESA - is it kind of CPU microcode? Maybe it will help.

I have to check if it's always the same core. I've enabled some debugging options in kernel just few days ago, so I didn't have anything in logs earlier.

----------

## iss

Unfortunately the only newer BIOS version is beta which I don't want to try. On the bright side it has same version of AGESA.

It's not always the same core (if I correctly understand logs).

```
iss@Marvin ~ $ sudo grep " stall" /var/log/everything/everything.log

Hasło: 

Apr 25 11:26:43 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 1 stall (t=3000 jiffies)

Apr 25 11:27:04 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU stalls: 1 (detected by 2, t=3002 jiffies)

Apr 25 12:37:57 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 1 stall (t=3000 jiffies)

Apr 25 12:38:04 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU stalls: 1 (detected by 2, t=3002 jiffies)

Apr 26 19:45:37 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 2 stall (t=34424 jiffies)

Apr 27 19:19:05 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 2 stall (t=43129 jiffies)

Apr 28 16:51:27 Marvin kernel: INFO: RCU detected CPU 1 stall (t=22700 jiffies)
```

BTW I left it little longer and after a while it continued without pressing any button.

----------

## iss

I think it's solved now.

I disabled AMD C1E in BIOS and it's been ok since then (several days).

I found info here - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6392069.html

----------

